# Potty training



## fzachow (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok, so our little guy arrived today. and some accidents already happened. One big one in the car and 3 little ones at home. I try to take the puppy outside all 20 min during the day while he is awake...but I still missed it 3 times. His sniffing and then peeing happens so fast....he is not eating much so far. How long do you usually stay outside with the dog after you take him out for potty? I am insecure especially with the pooping. One poop accident in the car was enough.... I don't want that smell in the house..ugh.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I stay out with them until they have went about 3 times. Young puppies aren't known for emptying their bladder on the first time.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

We have to work on your expectations and your tolerance...

First step here is to tune into his rhythm, his cycle, what his limits are.

Every puppy is a bit different, some give clear signals of impending bomb drops, other not. You have to read the signs and respond accordingly. 

So if he doesn't signal before dropping, figure out his schedule, his limits. For 8 week olds, you can never go wrong talking him out as frequently as possible, but surely after meals and naps and after about 5 or 10 min. of play time, all that excites the elimination urge. If he wets or poops in the house, it was probably your fault, and learn from it.

My guys typically empty themselves pretty completely on the first trip, they don't hold it at that age, and if you're out with him and he goes multiple times, it's b/c his bladder fills in the time you're out, use it as a reference point of how often he might need to go out. I'll stay out with him based on his needs and mine: In the middle of the night, it's business and then back to sleep. During the day, I might incorporate a potty trip with some play time, it depends, there's no rule here.


----------



## fzachow (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok, thanks, that helps. He is always ready to play first when i take him outside. Its too funny how he shows me beeing on play mode. He still isnt much into his ouooy dry food...its Royal canin puppy food. Any other recommendations? Thank you.


----------



## fzachow (Sep 30, 2015)

we just love him!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

It's playtime all the time! Actually, I find that irresistibly adorable, life is just a big game!

Really, enjoy it, and get in there with him! Everything you're describing sounds absolutely normal, you're doing great!

At night when you just want to potty and go back to bed, your interpersonal routine might change so that you pick him up without any attention (I know that's hard), take him out, put him down and request him to "Go potty" or whatever your word for that is, praise him, pick him up, and don't give any attention. He'll quickly learn the difference btwn potty trips and play time.

I feed Annamaet Encore 25% until they're about a year, then I switched over to Annamaet Grain Free (Comes in three proteins, which I rotate). Check dogfoodadvisor.com for explanations and ratings on the ingredients.

If he's not eating enough or you're worried, you can add a bit of boiled chicken or canned wild salmon, mix it in there so he just doesn't eat that!...but beware that if you start this, it's likely to continue forever. Add a bit of water, too.


----------



## fzachow (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks a lot Gingerling! I bought Wellness food today, he likes it much better. I will try the chicken and salmon too.


----------

